# Kale, Pomegranate, cranberries?



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Anybody know if Kale, Pomegranate, or cranberries are ok?I have found dried cranberries sweetened with sugar instead of apple juice, and they seem to have a low fructose level.Kale is in the brassica family, which appears to be a Galactan (Oligosacharide)Has anybody tested it?Anybody tried pomegranate? or POM juice?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Dried Cranberries were on the Low Fructose diet I used to link to a lot.Kale is a cruciferous veggie and I think they all have the same issues.http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000011000000000000000.html lists pomagranate juice as a high fructose food.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Dried Cranberries were on the Low Fructose diet I used to link to a lot.Kale is a cruciferous veggie and I think they all have the same issues.http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000011000000000000000.html lists pomagranate juice as a high fructose food.


Great link; thanks so much!


----------

